# Smoked Meatloaf



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

About a week ago I read about quite a few different people trying this and then bragging about how much better it is than regular meatloaf; so yesterday I smoked a meatloaf. Well I will be darned if it was not the best meatloaf I had ever had. Now I can not imagine ever making one in the oven ever again.

From what I have read is just take your favorite meatloaf and add your choice in wood chips. I used hickory with a little maple and mesquite added. I put mine in the smoker at 250 degree's and after an hour I added the wood. This meatloaf had 3 pounds of burger in it and at 250 degree's it took 4 and a half hours for it to reach an internal temperature of 160 degrees

Here is the recipe I made:
3 lbs. of venison/bacon burger (70%venison/30% bacon)
1 medium chopped onion
3 eggs
1/2 Cup of Ketchup
1 round of Saltine Crackers
2 Tablespoons of Minced Garlic
1 Tablespoon of Worcestershire Sauce
1/3 Cup of A-1 Steak Sauce


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Smoked meatloaf is wunderbar...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn that sounds good!!!!! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but just had to say thanks for the recipes.. Got my masterbuilt smoker just last week. and that smoked meatload recipe (thanks google!) is gonna hit the spot.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

You'll love having a smoker!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

wow...thanks for bringing this up...I'm adding a smoker to my list of things to buy!! haha I make a really good "western" meatloaf--and it would taste _amazing_ smoked...I can just imagine!


----------

